# 2010 synapse 5 carbon or 2011 synapse 6 carbon



## josho (Apr 23, 2010)

Mostly been an mtbr but upgrading my road bike since I've been riding it a lot lately.

I've decided I like the carbon synapse and was ready to pull the trigger on a 2011 at a lbs but a 2010 showed up on craigs list in my size for about $500 less. 

I know about the apex vs 105 and probably lean more towards the sram group but I'd upgrade either one over time anyways.

My main question is there any difference in the frames between the 10` and 11`?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello Josho. I was a former MTB to Roadie as well. From what I reviewed, no difference between the two. 2012 difference is the fork and seatpost. I think the Rear SAVE was re-designed a little as well.


----------



## josho (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've missed out on the used 2010 bike and will be trying the 2011 synapse in a 56 tomorrow since I felt the 58 was a tad big.

I'm actually going to test ride a felt ar5 as well.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed you have to go down one size with the synapse. I personally like the Apex groupo since they are a lot of hills. Once my legs get stronger, I'll replace them with Force groupo and a 11-28 cassette. for now, I'm just gonna wear my apex out.


----------



## josho (Apr 23, 2010)

Same here, I really like the apex as a starting point for me.

The felt I'm looking at has standard 105 group so I'd have to at least get a compact crank asap.


----------

